# 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht



## Roboforce (13. September 2015)

*3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*

Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem wo ich momentan nicht weiter weiß, weil Google auch nicht weiterhilft.

Es geht darum, dass ein 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter nicht funktioniert. Es wird gesagt man kann ihn auch an die 4 Pin Anschlüsse für die Kühler anschließen, bloß hätte man dann halt keine Lüftersteuerung. Er funktioniert da aber überhaupt nicht. Es ist auch alles richtig eingesteckt, das Problem muss ein anderes sein. Wo ich ihn gestern hatte drinstecken lassen, auch wenn er sich nicht gedreht hat, fing irgendwann beim Spielen an ein permanentes Geräusch aus dem PC zu kommen, entweder ein Warnsignal oder ein elektronisches Geräusch. Im BIOS stand das bei diesem Lüfteranschluss (System Fan 2) der Lüfter mit 18.000 RPM drehen würde, was aber natürlich nicht sein kann. Die "Silent" Option im BIOS hatte den Spuk ohne rausstecken dann beendet.

Das Gehäuse hat zwei Lüfter, der andere ist am 3 Pin Lüfteranschluss am Mainboard angesteckt, und der funktioniert ohne Probleme. Wo ich mal den Stecker des anderen Lüfters an den 3 Pin Anschluss angesteckt habe, so ging er dann auch ohne Probleme. Momentan kann ich so aber nur einen der beiden Lüfter nutzen...

Habt ihr einen Rat oder Vorschläge für mich? *Würde es dann funktionieren wenn ich mir einen 4 Pin Kühler kaufen würde? * Das Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 und das Gehäuse ein Antec P100.

Danke im Voraus, und Entschuldigung falls dies im falschen Bereich gepostet ist.

Im Anschluss ein Bild wo ich das versucht habe:


----------



## Stern1710 (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*

Zuerst einmal sollte der grundlegende Unterschied zwischen 4-Pin PWM und 3-Pin geklärt werden.
Bei einem 3-Pin Anschluss gibt es Phase (Strom), Masse und das Drehzahlsignal. Hier wird der Lüfter über die Spannung (an der Phase) mit bis zu 12 Volt geregelt. Also so wie bei deinem Lüfter.
Bei einem 4-Pin PWM Anschluss wird der Lüfter über das PWM-Signal geregelt. An der Phase liegt dauerhaft 12V an, das PWM Signal entscheidet, wie lange dieses in einem Zeitintervall (zB eine Sekunde) am Lüfter anliegt oder nicht. Liegt hier zB 50% PWM-Signal an, werden 50% der Zeit 12V und 50% der Zeit 0V an der Phase anliegen. Da der Motor als mechanisches Bauteil eine gewisse Trägheit besitzt, wird das eingehende Signal auf der Phase als 6V interpretiert und der Lüfter dreht sich mit der entsprechenden Anzahl an Runden in der Minute.
Ja ich weis, ist etwas kompliziert, aber gut zu wissen.

Bei dir scheint das Board allerdings mit der Steuerung eines 3-Pin Lüfters am PWM-Anschluss überfordert zu sein. Vielleicht glaubt, dass dort kein Lüfter hängt, weil das PWM-Signal nicht "ankommt". Evtl gibt es im Bios eine Option, dass du den 4-Pin Anschluss als 3-Pin regeln kannst.

Grüße,
Stern1710


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*

Wenn sich das Board an der nicht (korrekt) auslesbaren Drehzahl stört, könnte man den Wert vielleicht auch auf "ignorieren" stellen?


----------



## Roboforce (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Bei dir scheint das Board allerdings mit der Steuerung eines 3-Pin Lüfters am PWM-Anschluss überfordert zu sein. Vielleicht glaubt, dass dort kein Lüfter hängt, weil das PWM-Signal nicht "ankommt". Evtl gibt es im Bios eine Option, dass du den 4-Pin Anschluss als 3-Pin regeln kannst.



Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort  Nein, es gibt da leider keine Option dafür. Ich weiß nicht wie ich am besten fortfahren sollte. Denkst du ein 4 Pin Lüfter müsste dann direkt funktionieren? Oder sollte ich besser einen 3 zu 4 Pin Adapter mir besorgen? Ich mag da gerne deine Einschätzung hören.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wenn sich das Board an der nicht (korrekt) auslesbaren Drehzahl stört, könnte man den Wert vielleicht auch auf "ignorieren" stellen?



Es gibt da nur Normal, Silent, Full Speed und Manual. Da der Lüfter eh nicht funktioniert hat und mich das Geräusch sehr beunruhigt hat, habe ich den Stecker am Mainboard kurzerhand wieder entfernt.


----------



## maCque (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*

Also wenn der 3 Pin nicht auf dem 4 Pin ohne Adapter funktioniert, dann sollte das auch nicht mit Adapter funktionieren. Der macht ja nix anderes als 3 von 4 beim 4 Pin belegten Pins auf nen 3 Pinstecker zu verkabeln. Du kannst auch mal bei Gigabyte nachfragen, die antworten eigentlich auch fix. Zumindest bei mir innerhalb von einem Tag.

Der 4 Pin Lüfter sollte ohne Änderungen funktionieren. Er meinte das es manchmal im Bios Optionen gibt, wo man aus einem PWM geregten Anschluss (4 Pin) einen über die Spannung gereglten Anschluss machen kann. Der nutzt dann nur noch 3 der vorhandenen 4 physischen Pins.


----------



## Roboforce (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*

Danke, das werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit mal machen. Beunruhigen tut mich das schon zu wissen ob das jetzt vielleicht defekt ist, und ein Austausch wäre vom Timing her gerade nicht passend. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten den Lüfter anzuschließen? Irgendeinen anderen Adapter der dann an das Netzteil angeschlossen wird oder ähnliches? Danke nochmals im Voraus


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*

Molex zu 3-Pin Adapter.
Gibts auch als 5V/7V/12V-Peitsche


----------



## Stern1710 (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*



> Es gibt da nur Normal, Silent, Full Speed und Manual. Da der Lüfter eh nicht funktioniert hat und mich das Geräusch sehr beunruhigt hat, habe ich den Stecker am Mainboard kurzerhand wieder entfernt.




Das ist nicht der Modus ob 3 oder 4 Pin. Bei meinem Motherboard kann ich das  zumindest für den CPU 4Pin einstellen


----------



## Roboforce (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Molex zu 3-Pin Adapter.
> Gibts auch als 5V/7V/12V-Peitsche



Hört sich bestimmt jetzt peinlich an, aber kannst du mir bitte eines von amazon.de verlinken? Nicht das ich dann etwas falsches nehme. Erneut Danke! 




Stern1710 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Modus ob 3 oder 4 Pin. Bei meinem Motherboard kann ich das  zumindest für den CPU 4Pin einstellen



Etwas anderes habe ich nur nicht gefunden. Das ist hier ist die Anleitung die ich bei mir auch auf Papierformat habe: https://www.cdromland.nl/productpdf/00162298-manual.pdf - Ich gehe momentan schwer von aus das ich ohne extra Adapter das nicht lösen werden kann - zumindest nicht ohne Umtauschen zu müssen oder anderes Extrawissen zu haben. Die letzten Tage habe ich erst den ersten Rechner zusammengebaut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*

https://www.google.de/search?q=y-adapter+3-Pin+lüfterkabel

von einer Lüftersteuerung zu zwei Lüftern, beide Lüfter sollten aber gleich sein
https://geizhals.de/diverse-molex-3-pin-y-kabel-a28646.html

von einer Lüftersteuerung zu drei Lüftern, alle Lüfter sollten aber gleich sein
Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm | Lüfterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Von der Netzteilstromversorung zu einem Lüfter, 12V, gibt es auch mit 7V und 5V
Y-Adapter 12V 4 5V 3 Pin Molex Netzteil Lüfter Drehzahl Spannungsadapter Y-Anschluss Strom Volt

Problem ist immer, ob die Lüfter bei dieser Art Aufspaltung anlaufen. Austesten musst Du selber.
Achte in Zukunft einfach darauf, was Du für Lüfter anschließen willst und was das Mainboard
her gibt. 3Pin- und 4Pin-Lüfter sind grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Dinge, dass ist wie AC zu DC.

Es gibt Mainboards, die beide Techniken in einem Anschluss integriert haben. Mein MSI Z87 MPower
erlaubt an jedem 4PIN -Anschluss problemlos die Regelung von 3PIN Lüftern. Es wird sogar automatisch
erkannt. Das ist aber nicht die Regel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*

Nachtrag: Bevor Du etwas bestellst, frag nochmal nach. Der Teufel steckt im Detail.
Und sag uns, welche Lüfter an welcher Stelle angesteuert werden sollen, Du hast viele Möglichkeiten im Gehäuse
Antec P100 (0761345-81100-2) in GehÃ¤use: PC-GehÃ¤use | heise online Preisvergleich

Sehr gut wäre auch eine Lüftersteuerung:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=coolacc&xf=3013_L%FCftersteuerung#xf_top

Sowas z.B. erlaubt Dir das Anschließen von drei 3-PIN Lüftern mit Regelung auf 100%(ca. 12V), 80% (ca. 9V) 60% (ca. 7V)
https://geizhals.de/lian-li-pt-fn01-a572243.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

gibt es auch zum Einstecken in eine Slotblende, dann kann man bei Bedarf umschalten, ohne das Gehäuse zu öffnen.
https://geizhals.de/lian-li-pt-fn02a-silber-a572238.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Octobit (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*

Wenn ich gleich zu Hause bin, kann ich das ganze auch mal kurz testen, habe auch das H97 HD3. Ich geb dann mal bescheid was meine SilentWings 2 da machen.


----------



## Roboforce (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*

Danke für deine Hilfe! Ich mag die Lüfter so anschließen wie sie schon im Gehäuse sind: http://abload.de/img/2015-09-13_153644vjoog.jpg
Der Lüfter rechts vorne am Gehäuse ist mit dem 3 Pin Anschluss im Mainboard verbunden, dieser funktioniert. Den hinteren Lüfter mag ich gerne, wenn das schon ausreicht, mit einem Molex Adapter verbinden. Oder mit der Lüftersteuerung die du genannt hast: Lian Li PT-FN02 3-Kanal Slotblende - Hardware, Notebooks - Das müsste ausreichen? Wobei ein simpler Molex Adapter da für meinen Zweck schon ausreichen würde. Hast du da auch eine Empfehlung für mich? Ich danke dir 



Octobit schrieb:


> Wenn ich gleich zu Hause bin, kann ich das ganze auch mal kurz testen, habe auch das H97 HD3. Ich geb dann mal bescheid was meine SilentWings 2 da machen.



Wow, das ist sehr nett von dir! Ich bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*

Wenn es nur um zwei Lüfter geht, nimm ein einfaches Y-Kabel. Original sind zweimal 120mm Lüfter enthalten. Du kannst dann z.B. später diese beiden Lüfter vorne mit dem Y-Kabel einbauen und für hinten und oben weitere 4-PIN Lüfter zusätzlich einbauen. Wenn es irgendwann im Gehäuse zu heiss werden sollte.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*

Entweder die Lösung vom iUser (darf ich dich so abkürzen? )
oder gleich an Molex: Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex auf 3Pin 5V/7V: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Ein einfacher 3-Pin Y-Adapter wäre natürlich am günstigsten:
 InLine Lüfter-Y-Adapterkabel, 3-pin Molex Buchse: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Dann richten sich die beiden Lüfter einfach nach den Vorgaben des Mainboards (in der Regel anhand der CPU-Temp), allerdings auch mit identischer Drehzahl.


----------



## Octobit (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*

Aaaalso, mein BQ SW2 § 3Pin läuft auch auf dem rechten der beiden 4Pin-Steckplätze. Allerdings läuft er nicht auf 12V. das geht schon in Richtung 5V oder ähnliches. laut BIOS waren es ca 300rpm. Vielleicht kommt dein Lüftermit so niedriger Anlaufspannung nicht klar. Hast du schonmal im BIOS bei Systemfan 2/3 auf Full Speed gestellt?

Grüße,

Octobit


----------



## Roboforce (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Entweder die Lösung vom iUser (darf ich dich so abkürzen? )
> oder gleich an Molex: Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex auf 3Pin 5V/7V: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> 
> Ein einfacher 3-Pin Y-Adapter wäre natürlich am günstigsten:
> InLine Lüfter-Y-Adapterkabel, 3-pin Molex Buchse: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r.



Vielen lieben Dank!  Ich schätze das sehr.



Octobit schrieb:


> Aaaalso, mein BQ SW2 § 3Pin läuft auch auf dem rechten der beiden 4Pin-Steckplätze. Allerdings läuft er nicht auf 12V. das geht schon in Richtung 5V oder ähnliches. laut BIOS waren es ca 300rpm. Vielleicht kommt dein Lüftermit so niedriger Anlaufspannung nicht klar. Hast du schonmal im BIOS bei Systemfan 2/3 auf Full Speed gestellt?



Danke das du nachgeschaut hast! Das habe ich noch nicht getestet, allerdings könnte ich das erst nachher testen. Weil ich die Grafikkarte so ungerne deswegen ausbaue (es ist sonst viel zu eng zum Reinstecken), was könnte ich da noch testen wenn es immer noch nicht dann geht?


----------



## Stern1710 (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*

Der 3-Pin kann auf einem 4-Pin Steckplatz ohne Gewalt nur in einer Position gesteckt werden. Nämlich so, dass der Pin für das PWM-Signal frei bleibt. Dafür sorgt diese kleine, stabile Lasche aus Plastik am Board. Solltest du den Lüfter irgendwie anderes gesteckt haben, ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn der nicht laufen will.

Ansonsten würde ich die Y-Adapter-Lösung bevorzugen, da hier die beiden Lüfter geregelt werden und daher erst bei höheren Temperaturen mehr Luft bewegen.


----------



## Roboforce (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Der 3-Pin kann auf einem 4-Pin Steckplatz ohne Gewalt nur in einer Position gesteckt werden. Solltest du den Lüfter irgendwie anderes gesteckt haben, ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn der nicht laufen will.



Danke das du mich darauf hinweist, er ist aber genau so drinnen gewesen wie du es beschreibst. Ich hoffe mal das es nachher klappt mit der Bios Einstellung, wenn nicht, muss dann wohl wirklich ein Adapter her. Wenn wer sonst noch Vorschläge hat, bitte immer her damit. Besten Dank an alle Schreiber hier!


----------



## Stern1710 (13. September 2015)

*AW: 3 Pin Gehäuselüfter funktioniert an 4 Pin Anschluss nicht*



Roboforce schrieb:


> Danke das du mich darauf hinweist, er ist aber genau so drinnen gewesen wie du es beschreibst.


Du glaubst nicht, was einem hier im Forum schon alles untergekommen ist.  Da versuchen Leute, es passend zu machen . Dabei bin ich jetzt noch nicht mal bei den "alten Hasen" dabei sondern alterndes Frischfleisch 

Ich würde einfach mal im Bios nach Fan-Mode suchen. Damit findet man in der Regel die Einstellung zum Betriebsmodus. "Silent" etc sind nur für die Geschwindigkeit wichtig, nicht für die Art der Ansteuerung!


----------

